# Check engine light



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

Started it this morning, (46,000 mi 2012 Cruze 1.4L) and I had a check engine light, but no messages in the DIC. I pressed in and OnStar says my fuel system is reporting unexpected readings. 

Does anyone have a clue? I'm hoping that I can just get new gas and this code'll go away. My dealer wants me to bring it in anyone. The bumper-to-bumper is over. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Drop by an auto parts store (Advance, Oreillys, Autozone) and have them pull OBDII codes - many will do it free. This description is really too vague to base a diagnosis off of.

*Most *engine/emissions-related codes will be covered by the emissions or powertrain warranty.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

This happens to me all the **** time. Take your gas cap off and put it back on. Tightly. Make sure you can't pull it off. It will take like 3 days to clear though. Depending on how often you drive.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Very good possibility kobown!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah yeah yeah . man you need to have the code checked either way . Too many possibilities these days . to many faulty parts from the lowest bidders ..
But it could quite possible be you did not secure that Gas cap !


Is this enough clues . From the clue crew !


Hay Vetterin ....Sup..


----------



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

I got to thinking, and the shell station I bought the gas from is as old (maybe older) as I am. I'm 19 and the place has been there for as long as I remember, and it's been raining a lot here lately. (When it rains in Texas after months of no rain, wear shcrap happens) I'm wondering if water leaked into their old tanks. My deacon at church says it isn't the first time bad gas was reported coming from that location.

I filled up at a different shell station, one that is weeks old. I'm now playing the waiting game, but I might drop by somewhere to have this issue checked since you guys suggest that the OnStar descriptions are vague, and mainly because I'm OCD (I have every gas receipt from the first day I brought home the car, along with the mileage and MPG).


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is not OCD . you just have not gotten around to throwing them away . we know this Because your Title .... and thanks for the laugh ..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I had something like this come up when I was coming back from Houston.. My Ultra gauge went off and said that I had a pending trouble code it was P0461 for a Fuel Level Sensor.. CEL came on but no message and also the gas gauge was on E when I had just put 15 gal in it to drive back home.. I reset all pending codes with the Ultra gauge and it went away and has not come back(knock on wood).. I would just do like stated above and have them scan your CEL history and just reset all codes it should go away.. Hope this helps..


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

brian v said:


> Hay Vetterin ....Sup..


Same ol same ol........:wave:


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I think if you had water in your gas you would know it without a CEL as your car would be stalling every time you stopped.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

just FYI, if you ask nicely enough, onstar will give you the code. I got mine last week (it was later at night and none of the parts stores would have been open)


----------



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

I asked the onstar advisor if there was a code. He wasn't all that bright, but I don't expect to talk to a mechanic when I press that lovely button. He said "No, it just says that your fuel system readings are not as expected." @whiteandbright I do live in north Houston. Perhaps we got gas from the same station? Who knows. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I got mine at a Shell north of Houston off the 45, I used the V-power 93.. I bet it was something with the fuel float and had nothing to do with the actual gas.. When I was driving the CEL came on and my Ultra gauge started beeping and the fuel gauge went to empty after I looked up what the code was and saw that it was nothing major I reset the trouble code and after I did that the CEL light went off and the fuel gauge went back to full.. I just assumed it was because I had sooo much gas in the car... Worked fine the rest of the way home without any problems.. So who knows..


----------



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yay! No more engine light! It wasn't on when I started it today. Definitely bad gas (and this time not from my bum).

Was it the shell station in The Woodlands? It's like the one off of I-45 that has a McDonalds with it, across from the Episcopal Hospital. Yep I used the 93 octane too. And was this recent?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Butt_Dragger0903 said:


> Yay! No more engine light! It wasn't on when I started it today. Definitely bad gas (and this time not from my bum).
> 
> Was it the shell station in The Woodlands? It's like the one off of I-45 that has a McDonalds with it, across from the Episcopal Hospital. Yep I used the 93 octane too. And was this recent?
> 
> ...


That was prob the same one everything you described about where it was sounds close.. It was 2 weeks ago or so I was down there at the very end of last month first of this month..


----------



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

I would be nice and report this to the station manager, but they probably want proof. I never had the gas tested. They'd probably be rude about it.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Butt_Dragger0903 said:


> I would be nice and report this to the station manager, but they probably want proof. I never had the gas tested. They'd probably be rude about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yea they were rude when I gave them my credit card and DL and asked them to turn the pump on so I could get gas and snacks from inside and only have to make one transaction so getting them to do anything else and be friendly about it I bet is way out of te question..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

This issue has been resolved. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...-light-radio-going-haywire-more-resolved.html


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Mine went on for the 1st time since purchased car. Got 33,200 miles. I used exclusively Chevron, Shell or BP 92-93 octane. Had to stop recently; urgently needed gas. Got 'Speedway' 89 (highest they had). Check engine lite on next day. Also, I moved from Oregon to Chicago two weeks ago. Lots of snow, ice, salt driving last two weeks. Also, car will not start remotely.l I have a feeling all related. Got appt. with dealer tomorrow for diagnosis of codes. I'll let y'all know what result(s) I get. Better be covered under warranty. Under 36k and I bought 'OwnerShield' extended warranty from dealer.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

JeffBazell said:


> Also, car will not start remotely.l I have a feeling all related.


Remote start does not function if your check engine light is illuminated.


----------

